# Greek stock transfers



## towerstees (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very aware of Greek sorority and fraternity licensing and I am licensed to sell from a number of greek organizations. I am interested in greek stock transfers and screen printed transfers for my business. I have searched endlessly for them. I know these items are availiable because local businesses I am competing with offer them. These would really increase my sales and lower expenses. Could someone please give me information on vendors for these.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

F & M have only a few in stock and it may not be what you want. The more popular ones you may not find because of the licensing guidelines. Because you see them readily available at other shops could mean that they had them done as custom orders and keep them on hand in their shop, or they my have the capabilities to make them themselves. If you have the ok from the organization then you can do the same thing. Do a custom order from the many plastisol transfer vendors found here on TSF and then you can have them on hand as well.

Katrina


----------



## towerstees (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. I will looke @ F&M.


----------



## michail (Mar 8, 2009)

what transfers you need? have you any samples? or pic what they look like .


----------



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

Were you able to find any of these transfers? I'm searching as well. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

-RJ


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, and I am aware of virtually every category available, Greek designs are not produced on a mass level. I think that the reason is because there are so many Greek organizations, so many color combinations, and so many possible designs that it is not practical to produce them in the quantities required for mass printing.


----------



## michail (Mar 8, 2009)

i have stock of them 
Greek mythology,old olympic games etc


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you have sororities, fraternities, etc.? We would be interested.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're looking for the transfers that I think you're looking for (NPHC organizations, Masons, OES)


Contact Smart Wear based out of Florida. 954-472-1520

They have religious, and "urban" designs too.


----------

